# BlascProfiler-Fehler



## Masato2 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich werd momentan mit Fehlern des Profilers zugeschüttet. (ausserdem klaut er mir die Tooltips)

 

Das sagt BugSack zu dem Thema

85x BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler-6.0.0.lua:544: attempt to concatenate local 'unit' (a nil value)
BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler-6.0.0.lua:544: in function `AddLoc'
BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler-6.0.0.lua:1119: in function `?'
BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler-6.0.0.lua:1529: in function `OnEvent'
[string "*:OnEvent"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEvent"]:1>
[C]: in function `CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop'
[string "CAMERAORSELECTORMOVE"]:4: in function <[string "CAMERAORSELECTORMOVE"]:1>

Locals:
self = BLASCFrame {
 0 = <userdata>
}
npcid = nil


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

 

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Starte mal bitte BLASC neu.

 

Gruß


----------



## Masato2 (21. Oktober 2014)

Er scheint sich beruhigt zu haben.

 

Passend zum Thema 

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/462


----------

